# IUI abroad????



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi there

II am hoping that IUI is the way to go for me - i am gay and single ans as far as i know, fertile. I will know for sure in January. in the meantime, i am looking at prices abroad as well as in the uk as i have been told that it can be cheaper abroad. the info i get about treatment abroad however is about ivf and icsi, never iui. ahy is that? has any of you looked into that? any info you can give? 

Thank you very much

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am at IVI Barcelona and on the IVI thread there are some ladies I believe who had IUI's in Spain, Have you also posted on the single girls thread and the gay and lesbian thread, also maybe the treatment abroad

Good Luck
L x


----------



## Naomi98 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Frenchy,

This is probably a bit too far for you to go but I've had 3 IUI's in Bangkok (I live in a neighbouring country).  We went to the Bumrungrad Hospital.  In total, we paid around 14,000 baht which is about £270.  That included my cd12 ultra-sound, trigger shot, sperm preparation and IUI procedure.  I was using Clomid, which I bought separately but that was only an extra £20 or so.  Obviously the price goes WAY up if you use injectables but that should give you an idea at least. I also had one IUI done in a provincial hospital in Thailand, near where I live, which was about half the price but the standards are nowhere near the Bumrungrad.  
Anyways, like I said, maybe a bit far to go but just thought I'd mention it.

Good luck!


----------

